# What happened to Chat?



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

What's up with chat? It's been down for at least 3 days...... I'm getting irritated (because I can't use the B word) because I have to go to another forum to talk fish, and lets not start about the intelligence factor THERE..... Is someone working on this?


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

i no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

There's already a thread about this in the feedback section. No need to create a new one.

Chat has been acting weird (and the site, too) for a couple of days now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Relax Apotheosis. That thread is also about the link message to get to chat, not really about the chat being down. 

Pam, having chat withdrawals, huh? :razz:
I haven't been on in a few days but I just noticed it being down last night. I believe the server is down, at least thats what I have heard.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Pammy need to talk? can always give me a call or can three way with Tony


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> Relax Apotheosis. That thread is also about the link message to get to chat, not really about the chat being down.
> 
> Pam, having chat withdrawals, huh? :razz:
> I haven't been on in a few days but I just noticed it being down last night. I believe the server is down, at least thats what I have heard.


Sorry about that. I guess I came off a little harsh in that post. :mrgreen:


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Yea, poor kid doesn't like me cuz of my oppinion about other stuff... A 3 way w/Tony? hmmmmm, I'd hurt ya both... LOL !!!!!


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

gemjunkie said:


> Yea, poor kid doesn't like me cuz of my oppinion about other stuff...


Are you referring to me?

If so, you're absolutely wrong. I respect everyone's opinions, even though I may not agree with them.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


>



YEAH! What she said! And my dog makes BIG PEES!


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I know Pam!

I am having trouble finding ways to kill time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Baby_Baby said:


>



You have me laughin so hard, Beki! The pictures of Chewie are great with the captions!  

I also miss chat...maybe it will be back soon.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

As of this post, chat is working fine.....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So it is! Sweet!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yea looks ok to me, chat that is


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Shaggy said:


> Yea looks ok to me, chat that is


As for the rest of us.....lol :lol:


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Not sure scuba, I haven't seen a pic yet


----------

